# Free Prescription for Nothern Ireland ????



## Cardoon47 (Jul 12, 2013)

I live in northern Ireland and I have just been for my consultation with ARGC and they have said that because I am from Ireland I should be able to get my drugs free on prescription. Does anyone know about this?
Also where can you get day 1-3 blood testing done, can your GP organise this? Help please, would be happy to hear responses


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi cardoon47
The free drugs scheme is in south of Ireland not NI, sadly. They have a DPS system I think it is called.  Think it stands for drug payment scheme.  They sign up for it just before treatment, pay 140 euro a month and then get all their ivf drugs free.  Then they can stop the scheme again and only sign up when they need it again.  So unless you want to move house, lol, sadly we can't get it.
On the plus side I have a GP in a small country practice who is more than willing to write a script for most of my ivf drugs, even some of the expensive ones on occasion.  I've never had day 1-3 bloods done other than with the clinic I'm with, not practical tho if you're in NI and you're with ARGC.  I did try royal and origin a few times when I was with sims in Dublin as I didn't fancy drive down but they only did their own patients.  I think if I had to I would ask my GP?
Good luck
De41


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

hI Cardoon47, unfortunately you cannot get your IVF drugs here for free, I too asked my GP and was told they were not allowed to do this anymore  

I did however get all my bloods done at my GP, days 1-3, day 21, etc - so they can definately do this for you

DE - lucky you getting your drugs, maybe I will change my GP, although hopefully after this treatment, I wont need to worry about it  

Joanne x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi cardoon,

I'm in belfast and currently in the middle of my monitoring cycle with the argc. I'm afraid it's a no to the free ivf drugs. mores the pity!

origin will do your progesterone blood test for you after your ovulated and your day 1-3, though I just got my gp to do the day 1-3 as argc didn't need it untill I went over for my mid cycle scan. Origin are charging us 72.50 for the progesterone test which I'll be having later this week. We couldn't go to the gp as argc had asked for it sooner rather than later and it would've taken too long through the Nhs! 

Feel free to pm me if you want to know anything, I know we're only a few weeks ahead of you but if there's anything I can help with let me know!

X
Ducky


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I did n't even ask my gp for a free prescription for the meds, I'm pretty sure she'd turn me down and did n't really want to put her in an awkward position as shes been good so far with this ivf stuff.

I'm originally from Rep. Ireland ...used to have one of those cards/numbers where you just pay the €140 per month...but that was years ago. wonder could i somehow engineer it to get them at my parents house or something. Its useful when the cost of the drugs are really expensive but if you are just on normal routine meds...you have to spend €140 every months before its free.  You sign up once.,..and they automatically cover you for anything over €140 on the months that you need prescriptions. 
I don't know if you ever really sign off it...

Probably too much hassle for me to try and use it and some kind of fraud too! and would involve lots of digging in the attic to see do i even have any details anymore.
But the thoughts of saving a few hundred quid is appealing..

Is a private prescription from UK even accepted in the republic ?


----------



## Cardoon47 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone..just got my day 1-3 test done with the local GP and I thought i'd be bold and ask him if he could write a script for the drugs..he said he would do his best just so long as they weren't Drugs that should be prescribed from a hospital. Some have to be sent with an advisory leaflet but he said it shouldn't be a problem. should save a few ££ in this expensive journey... Getting a lot wiser.
Thanks again and good luck


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi cardoon, happy days, lucky you.....really unfair why some GPs will help and others won't!!

Good luck with your upcoming cycle

Joanne x


----------

